# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Të dua, ti s'e kupton

## ^Pretty_Girl^

TE DUA TE DUA 
te te them te duazdo me besosh
te te shpreh edhe me gjat zdo e kuptosh,
nuk jane lojra ndjenjat e njeriut prandaj kuptoje
dhe shpirtin tim,qe me bere te dashurohem me
fjalet e tua,dhe dicka ndjej ne zemer" e di qe te dua"
dhe un po ndjej dhimbje, sa do zgjasi kjo dashuri e fshehur
a thua sa te jetoj kam per te  dashuruar
apo me kalimin e kohes kam per te harruar
por si i behet valle shpirtit tim qe te do vazhdimisht
sa e mallkuar zemra ime,nje dashuri qe ka ne mbrendesine
e saj duhet ta mbaj me dhimbje.
Dashuria tek un qenka mekat, e mjera un se kisha dit me par
si mekat ne pranjen time,se vetem dhimbje e trishtim
i dha shpirtit tim,por zemra ime ska se si te veproj
sepse per te dashuruar smund ta ndal dotTE DUA TE DUA 





ndoshta jam e vdekur 
Ndoshta jam e vdekur por se kuptoj
apo dua te vdes por svdes dot
ndoshta duhet te vuaj por smund te duroj me,
sepse cdo gje ishte shkateruar ne endrat e mia
dhe pas nje kohe nje shpres filloj duke u ndricuar
ndoshta jam ne ender apo eshte realitet
por tani perse,edhe imagjinata ,endra,realiteti u shuan 
iken me mjerim,gjersa un akoma jetoj,si ne ferr
te mallkuar,pres mbi varr per te me kenduar.







te tradhetova me token e zeze 

Ndoshta dhe qyqja me kendon mbi varr
ndoshta dhe ti do kesh mall,ndoshta dhe tjeret do permallohen
por eshte e kot sepse trupi im me nuk sherohet.
A do me kujtosh apo do qeshesh,a do lotosh apo do heshtesh,
a do kesh dhimbje apo lumturi,a do te ndalesh tek varri im,
apo apo do me shikosh me mosperfillsi.
A do me sjellesh lule, apo do me hudhesh gur ne kalim
ndoshta me ke inat sepseste dashurova,por me token e zeze te tradhtova
te thoja qe isha dashuruar ne ty,por sishte e vertet,sepse mbrendja ime ne dhe ishte trete
vetem portreti me ngeli, me te cilin te mashtroja,te luten me beso
nuk doja te lendoja,por nuk dija se ke dashuroja
tani iku dhe portreti im,i cili te mashtoi,u ngul ne token e zeze
ne te cilen ish dashuruar,u mbulua me dhe u strehua,
me zdo kesh tradheti, por dije se lumturin nuk e dua pa ty,
pranda dhe zoti me ndihmoj, qe zemren e shpirtin tim nga dheu ti liroj,
edhe perse te kene trishtiim edhe nese me ke tradhteuar
ska perse un perseri te dua,gjersa te humbin fare zemra e shpirti im
kan per te dashuruar,vaj e gaz,lumturi pa tradheti kan per te dhuruar,
dije se po u treten,vet i largove sepse te dashuruan shum
prandaj nga toka e zeze ne te cilin ishin dashuruar ato dolen.

 :Muahhh:

----------


## ^AngeL^

When I lay and think, in my bed at night, 
the day you'll arrive, seems nowhere in sight. 
I toss and I turn, dreaming of you, 
opening my eye's... checking if my dream came true. 
It didn't, again, and a tear starts to roll, 
weeping quietly... my pillow I hold. 
Many sleepless nights I've prayed for you, my love. 
God touched my soul from heaven above 
He's answered my prayers for my bride to be. 
I've never felt this lucky, God did this for me. 
That's a question I asked each and every night. 
He must think your special, Joy, and I know he's right. 
No other has made me feel so complete, 
my whole life was lived, just so we could meet. 
All these thoughts and more going through my head. 
I fall asleep not worrying, but dreaming of you... instead

----------


## tironce85al

^Pretty_Girl^  me pelqyen shume shkrimet e tua. eshte e vertete kjo dhe me pelqeu shume

 "te te them te duazdo me besosh
te te shpreh edhe me gjat zdo e kuptosh,"

te perqafoj shume. kalofsh mire bye

----------


## POETI_20

aman moj pretty sa te dhimbshme keto poezit e tua 
jan vertet te bukura 
te pershendses 

london girl 
shum e bukur ajo poezia 
dhe ty te pershendes 


Mos me vraj me fjalet e tua 
se jam i vrar nga vetvetja 
mos i dyfisho dhimbjet e shpirtit 
mos vall don qe ne erresir te me kaloj jeta 

te lutem mos me shkakto me dhimbje 
nga dhimbjet dheu i zi po me mbulon 
te lutem ki pak meshir 
se eshte shpirt qe dhimbje s'duron

me ler ne heshtje se ndryshe s'jetoj 
c'do gje qe me mundon vet dua mbaj 
te lutem mos me dhuro dhimbje te tjera 
keto qe kam vet do i vuaj dhe do i qaj.

----------


## ^Pretty_Girl^

sweetie flm motra je hsum e mire dhe un te perqafoj shum dhe te puth shum muahhhhhhhhhhhhh te pershendes  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 





poeti flm urimin e poezive por jane te dhimbshme e di sepse smund te shkruaj poezi qefi

dhe me vertet te kerkoj falje
nuk e dija se shkaktoj shum gjera


por sic e thone nje fjale
hapi rrug dhe thuaj be qef
gjersa per vete rri e hesht 


me fal dhe nje her

----------


## POETI_20

nuk thash gje qe te me kerkosh falje 
thjesht thash ate qe ndieva 
un nuk te thash qe mos te  shkruash poezi te dhimbshme 
ajo qe the  ( hapi rrugen e bo qef )
nuk e di pse ma the po megjithate nuk mendoj se ka ndonje gje qe te me flasesh ne nje menyr te till
un thjesht pelqeva poezit dhe te pershendeta

----------


## ^AngeL^

flm

----------


## besnik imeri

pershendetje PRETTY GIRL munde te jesh shume pretty po te them t drejten sje asgje perballe asaj poezie                      



 URIME ME TE VERTET

----------


## ^Pretty_Girl^

> _Postuar më parë nga besnik imeri_ 
> *pershendetje PRETTY GIRL munde te jesh shume pretty po te them t drejten sje asgje perballe asaj poezie                      
> 
> 
> 
>  URIME ME TE VERTET*



ahahahha flm besniki shum

po cila poezi te pelqeu me shum te di se ku kam mar cmim se u bona me emocjone.

----------


## ^Pretty_Girl^

Lulja e saj mu tha


lulja e saj me thu per kujtim qe ma la
por me lot e ruaj emrin e saj
e pershendes se sot dy vjet ka vdek
dhe varri i saj ne zemren time ka zene vend
dhe un qaj e vajtoj i vetmuar qendroj
me zemer e shpirt ate e dashuroj.



kjo eshte nje poezi qe nje cuni i ka vdek e dashura dhe kishte 2 vjetorin qe kishte vdekur par pak kohesh
dhe un ja kam ber kete poezi per qef.

----------


## ^Pretty_Girl^

pa pritur nje engjell nga qelli pikoj
dhe me beri te dashuroj
ngadal do te afrohet dhe nga ngrohtesia
jote do te ngrohem
cdo dhimbje do ta sheroj shpirtin e tij do dashuroj
sa do te ket heshtje dhe tmerrime
do te ket vetem puthje e perqafime
je lule pranvere e mbuluar me dashuri
dashuria ime eshte pa kufi
hajde dhe jeto me mua me para 
se te vish mendo se te dua.
ti shijo bukurin e natyres se lulezuar
gjersa un jetoj ne ferrin e mallkuar
hape zemren dhe mendo per mua
ehe un jam njeri qe jeten e dua
zgjati duart mbi faqet e mia
ngadal do te arrish tek buzet e mia
dhe po arriten lotet tek buzet e mia
nuk ka gje te keqe sepse do ti shuaj etjen.

----------


## ^Pretty_Girl^

si nje lule te keputa e
ne vazon e zemres time te vura
fillove te lulezoje e si nje yll ndricoje
me dashurin time me te zjarrt te ushqeva e te ngroha

edhe un fillova te ngrohesha ne zemren tende
por ti me largove me le ne nje erresir 
ku aty zemra dhe shpirti im do treten si qirinj

mos kujto se nga zemra te kam trete 
por gjersa te vdes me dashurin time do te ushqej
nese nje dit e ndien ket dashuri
vec mendo sa po vuan shpirti im per ty.

----------


## ^Pretty_Girl^

Dua krah te fluturoj 
engjullin tim ta takoj
ta shof ne sy e ta ledhatoj
ti them te dua e ta perqafoj
ta mbyloj me puthje e dashuri
ti them se per mua je vetem ti
ta bej te ndjej lumturin e vertet
ti betohem se do ta dua per jet.

----------


## ^Pretty_Girl^

shum te bukura jane lulet kur lulezojne
me te bukur jane syt e tu kur me shikojne
nga erresira me nuk kam frik
syt e tu me japin drite
tani nuk ka me enderime tani te shof ne 
pasqyren e zemres time
te shikoj me sy por nuk te flas dot
mos valle je e vetmja lule qe lulezon ne kte bot
ne ender me vjen duket fluturuar
me duket se e gjith bota ka ndricuar
un me duar te prek floket e tua
dhe ti si nje flutur ishe duke lozur me mua.

----------


## ^Pretty_Girl^

Nese ti mendon per mua 
eja dhe mi fshi lotet me duart e tua
nese ti nje tjeter kerkon
mos me le te pres,me thuaj qe sme don.




Udhetoj nje nje rruge te gjat
si njeri i humbur njeri i pa fat
do te nisem drejt nje rruge qe ska rikthim
mbase atje do ti gjej vdekjen
shpirtit tim.
e dua vdekjen se sdua me te jetoj 
me kaq jeta ime mbaroj
dua te tretem si nje qiri
dhe fjalen e fundit te them DASHURI.

----------


## POETI_20

:buzeqeshje: 

TE BUKURA 
URIME

----------


## ^AngeL^

flm yllo 
je shum i mire

----------


## POETI_20

nuk e kisha me ty maj london 

i thash PRETTY GIRL 
qe kishte shkruar shum poezi te bukura 
 :buzeqeshje: 

muuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah PRETTY GIRL
je si shpirt

----------


## ^AngeL^

uuuuuuuuuuuuuu flm yllo po te kam si shpirt un ty muahhhhhhhhh

----------


## POETI_20

prap kjo 
london girl 
po e kisha me prettyn moj 

po nejse  muuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah london girl

----------

